# dan inosanto and Qi Gong ?



## dark_hadou (Aug 2, 2007)

hi i hav a question about Dan Inosanto has he used any Qi Gong techniques and integrate them in his kali ? and how many styles of kali does he kno, i heard he knows over 30 styles


----------



## joeygil (Aug 27, 2007)

dark_hadou said:


> hi i hav a question about Dan Inosanto has he used any Qi Gong techniques and integrate them in his kali ? and how many styles of kali does he kno, i heard he knows over 30 styles


 
I don't think I've heard him mention anything about Qi Gong specifically.  He has mentioned using linament for conditioning the hands.


----------

